# Norwegian: Have a Safe Flight/Trip Home



## Grefsen

Is there a *norsk* expression one could use other than "*ha en god tur*" when you want to let someone know that you hope they "have a safe flight home" or "have a safe trip home" after they have been away for awhile on vacation and are returning home to Norway?


----------



## aaspraak

I can't think of any such expression at the moment. But if they are driving you can add *kjør forsiktig*.


----------



## Pteppic

Maybe "vel hjem"? If anyone but me still uses that expression, that is  It means something like "arrive home safely".


----------



## Malie

Perhaps you could say "god hjemreise"? It means something like "have a nice/good trip home"


----------



## Grefsen

Malie said:


> Perhaps you could say "god hjemreise"? It means something like "have a nice/good trip home"



*Tusen takk Malie og velkommen til Nordisk Forum.   

*One of the reasons why I was asking this question is because I recall several Norwegians telling me to "have a safe flight" before I was about to take a long international flight and so because of this I thought there might be a Norwegian equivalent of this expression that was commonly used.
 
How about if I combined the last two suggestions and wrote the following?

*Jeg ønsker deg en vel hjemreise.*


----------



## Malie

Thank you Grefsen  
As far as I know there`s no expression equivalent to "have a safe flight"..
In my ears "jeg ønsker deg en vel hjemreise" seems a bit strange. "Jeg ønsker deg en god hjemreise", "jeg ønsker deg en god reise hjem" or "jeg ønsker deg vel hjem" would be better..


----------



## Grefsen

Malie said:


> As far as I know there`s no expression equivalent to "have a safe flight"..
> In my ears "jeg ønsker deg en vel hjemreise" seems a bit strange. "Jeg ønsker deg en god hjemreise", "jeg ønsker deg en god reise hjem" or "jeg ønsker deg vel hjem" would be better..


A Norwegian friend of mine is flying from Norway to the U.S. tomorrow.  I thought I'd check again to see if anyone here knows of a Norwegian expression for "have a safe flight to the USA."

If not, which of the following sounds more natural *på norsk*:

Jeg ønsker deg en god reise til USA.

Jeg ønsker deg en god tur til USA.


----------



## myšlenka

Grefsen said:


> A Norwegian friend of mine is flying from Norway to the U.S. tomorrow.  I thought I'd check again to see if anyone here knows of a Norwegian expression for "have a safe flight to the USA."


I don't think there is an idiomatic expression in Norwegian for this and a direct translation sounds very artificial but it would of course be understood. The only one that comes close is the one mentioned earlier in the thread: _kjør forsiktig!_


> If not, which of the following sounds more natural *på norsk*:
> 
> Jeg ønsker deg en god reise til USA.
> 
> Jeg ønsker deg en god tur til USA.


First of all I would shorten these phrases: _God tur/god reise til USA_ sounds much more natural given that you are saying this to a friend. Personally I prefer _god tur_ to _god reise_. Second, I get the feeling that a person saying _god tur til USA_ is not in the USA him/herself and I assume you are, Grefsen  This second point is perhaps just my feeling so you should wait to see what the others say.

so... all in all I'd end up with just _god tur!_


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Grefsen said:


> If not, which of the following sounds more natural *på norsk*:
> 
> Jeg ønsker deg en god reise til USA.
> 
> Jeg ønsker deg en god tur til USA.


 None of them! I agree with myslenka that the only two options are "God tur til USA" or (although this one is not nearly as good) "god reise".
To say "jeg ønsker deg" first, is sort of like like saying "I bid you farewell" instead of "goodbye" - it is possible, but no one speaks like that.
Malie wrote: 





> In my ears "jeg ønsker deg en vel hjemreise" seems a bit strange. "Jeg ønsker deg en god hjemreise", "jeg ønsker deg en god reise hjem" or "jeg ønsker deg vel hjem" would be better..


 Same thing - "jeg ønsker deg" makes it sound odd. "God tur", "god hjemreise" or "vel hjem" is more than sufficient


----------

